# RV odor control - need ideas!



## Hunting Fool (Aug 14, 2013)

Forgot to defrost the fridge before putting my Travel Trailer in storage for the winter (I know dumb move). Any suggestions on how to get rid of mildew smell?
We've scrubbed with Bleach, Vinegar and Lysol and nothing helps.
Thanks!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

activated carbon (pool section at Walmart) will help. pour some on a plate and let air circulate around it. Fresh Coffee grounds will work to.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good hi quality vanilla sprinkle it on news papers let sit.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

After the hurricane a few years back were given a special spray to clean out the freezers and it worked great.. Ill see if we can find the name and post it up if so.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Consan, used for roses but a super deodorizer.
*Consan Triple Action 20 - Solution*


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

scrub the inside of the fridge with a paste made of water and baking soda. rinse it out, dry it, and leave the door propped open with baking soda spread into the bottom of the drawers and on each shelf. Come back in 2 weeks and clean it all up.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

couple of containers with charcoal bricks may help.


----------



## bluebean1030 (Feb 8, 2014)

get a box of dryer sheets and put them everywhere in the camper. They are cheap and work to absorb smell.


----------

